# New to me Whip 17.8



## Barbs_deep (Jul 4, 2010)

ADicus said:


> I bit the bullet and bought a refurbished Whipray 17.8
> View media item 628View media item 629View media item 635View media item 634View media item 633View media item 632View media item 631View media item 630


Pics don't work


----------



## ADicus (Feb 15, 2013)

Ugh I sat here for an hour this morning and read how to do it??? they're showing on my end in the media section on on the post itself. I guess I'll try it again.


----------



## duppyzafari (Jul 9, 2015)

Can't wait to see it!


----------



## ADicus (Feb 15, 2013)

Guys I can't figure it out they're showing on my end???


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

ADicus said:


> Guys I can't figure it out they're showing on my end???


Its a permission setting. You have to share them or make public.

I use photobucket so I don't have that problem.


----------



## ADicus (Feb 15, 2013)

View media item 644View media item 643View media item 642View media item 641View media item 640View media item 639View media item 638View media item 637View media item 636View media item 635View media item 634View media item 633


----------



## ADicus (Feb 15, 2013)

Alright lets see if that did it?


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Great color combo...best of luck!

ps: your garage is too clean.


----------



## T Bone (Jul 24, 2014)

Bad ass rig


----------



## ADicus (Feb 15, 2013)

haha i keep it clean so i know when my wife moves something!! thanks it's prob my favorite color and i like how the top deck is different from the hull!


----------



## Barbs_deep (Jul 4, 2010)

That's the one that was for sale for a little while. Looks nice ! Did you pay the full asking price ?


----------



## ADicus (Feb 15, 2013)

Absolutely not took a lot of haggling but i left comfortable with what i paid!


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

I see a VW project tucked away? VERY nice HB, enjoy!!!!


----------



## ADicus (Feb 15, 2013)

Yes you do thats been my rainy day project for some time now I'd imagine its going to be a while before i get back to it with the whip in the garage now. Thanks!


----------



## CaptainRob (Mar 11, 2007)

Boat looks great. Congrats!


----------



## Barbs_deep (Jul 4, 2010)

ADicus said:


> Absolutely not took a lot of haggling but i left comfortable with what i paid!


Awesome. I thought 38k was a little steep but a very clean boat nonetheless.


----------



## scsdiver (Oct 27, 2014)

what a good looking boat!!


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Congrats, that's a great looking whip.


----------



## hferrell87 (Jan 28, 2013)

Beauty!


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Beautiful skiff.


----------



## Tomfsu51 (Aug 24, 2015)

Awesome boat. I am also digging the Garage Mahal. Not too many garages that you can hide a VW Van in!


----------



## ADicus (Feb 15, 2013)

Thanks guys I guess my next write up will be on the bus!


----------



## backbone (Jan 4, 2016)

Nice Whip!
Congrats
Your going to love that big cooler for long weekend fishing trips!
I plug the back of it up with a rolled sleeping bag inside of a couple trash bags for day trips.


----------



## ADicus (Feb 15, 2013)

Ya that cooler is bigger than i expected plenty of room!


----------

